# 

## Alina

14...   ,    -.

----------


## Yorik

,   ... :)

----------


## R0N

...:D

----------


## Sviata

???       - !!!:dunno:       ...  - ...    ,    !!!

----------


## Def

:)         .8166613.         ,      .  .   66613-  ....
. .:)  ():))     :)...

----------


## Dreem

> ???       - !!!:dunno:       ...  - ...

  ,    16:evil: ,     ...     :stunh:  , ?

----------


## Oburi

,    …       …

----------


## R0N

2Dreem,    ?:exclaim:

----------


## G5[WeZaWe]

!!            !!!!! 
  --           ............:noh:

----------


## Dreem

> !!            !!!!! 
>   --           ............:noh:

  ,   :offtopic: :spam: 
,     :makefun: ,             ... 
  ,    -     .... :noh:.         ?       ? , ,    ...       ...
 , 
2Def -     :ph34r: ,

----------


## R0N

WOW!!!!    ..     ?!?!?!?!  ...    ,  :laugh: :makefun: :bubble:

----------


## G5[WeZaWe]

.......................................

----------


## Dreem

> .......................................

     ?       14  ,  ?  ,    ?    ,  :stunh:

----------

...   !!! ,   ...

----------


## R0N

... Dreem...       ... :tomato:

----------


## Sviata

...   !!! ,   ...
-  , ......  ,    .     .:laugh:       -   Ҩ!!!   !!!

----------


## Dreem

2  

> 

   , ,      . , ,      ?:punk:       ....     . .
2  

> ... Dreem...       ...

  , ,      :hand:
2
:animals_b

----------


## Def

Ҩ!!!   !!!   ) 
 ? :)

----------


## Alina

> WOW!!!!    ..     ?!?!?!?!  ...    ,  :laugh: :makefun: :bubble:

  2:     ,     ?!:noh:     !       !!!:specool:     21...    ...  !:snog:  :gy:   

> --           ............:noh:

  2G5:    !!!  !!!:bubble: 
2Def: ,      !      !!! :specool:   ...  !
2@: ,   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:excl:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
2: :evil:

----------


## Sviata

,  ...:rule: :huray: 
     !!! 
  -  !!!:hand: 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh: :D :funny:

----------


## G5[WeZaWe]

,      ,  !!!        ,   .  , , !!! We.......

----------


## 2Z'Z

.....     ...:57:

----------


## 2Z'Z

14 ?  
               ...
          ...(    ))))))))))
             ..

----------


## 3x2

> 14 ?  
>                ...
>           ...(    ))))))))))
>              ..

     :noh:

----------


## 2Z'Z

:spam_las:

----------


## 3x2

> :spam_las:

  
 !!!:pirate2:

----------


## madcat

> 14...   ,    -.  : 8(066)8166613

   , , ,         NEO.....      ....  " "

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> , , ,         NEO.....      ....  " "

  :clap:

----------


## 3x2

!!!
    !!!!!
:offtopic:  :offtopic:  :offtopic:

----------


## -=Neo=-

,  ...          ... !:dry:

----------


## Vikusik

... 13,      13  14 .  89038467268

----------


## Mihey

....
     ,    ....

----------

,  ,        .          .        ,        .       ...

----------


## 23q

> ,  ,        .          .        ,        .       ...

   . 
  - .   -   , ,    ,     ,   .

----------


## Regen

""  ""    ,   .    .

----------


## Alen Rid

> . 
>   - .   -   , ,    ,     ,   .

    ,      ,    䳿   .
      ,        ,     ,    ,    .

----------


## Tiramisu

> ,

    -     ,           ,  ,    .      .

----------


## vladd

,   ;   "  "   ,   .
....  ""     ..(.. ). 
  ,        "  " (    -). 
  :     -    "". 
P.S.
 ' ,     ( ).
  "",    "  ".  ,  "  ".  ,    " ܺ". 
   ,  . ѳ  . 
        . ³   .......   -   .
  ""  ""    ....
 " ܺ ܺ"!
  "  ܺ" -  .

----------


## rasta-koy

"          " :- ))
 -     ,  :- ))

----------


## Dreem

.

----------


## Dracon

> .

  17/12/2015  -         !!!!!!

----------


## Katamata

> WOW!!!!    ..     ?!?!?!?!  ...    ,  :laugh: :makefun: :bubble:

----------


## MAD_MAX

?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  https://youtu.be/uU5pYoi_YoY?t=11

----------

> 14...   ,    -.  : 8(066)8166613

    24.   ,

----------


## Karen

> 24.   ,

   ** ,    ,  ,  .

----------

> ,    ,  ,  .

   ,

----------


## LOGR

> ,

        ?

----------

> ?

         ,

----------


## Karen

> ,

        '.

----------


## Dracon

> ,

  * ,   ,      *  (  ,        ,  ,    ).

----------


## pravodry

!
             .   .       ǳ     " "  " ".            ,    20  (     ),    (       )   .
       .   "    "   (      -   ?)       .      ""        (     )       dopvidspilkyvan  gmail  com.          ,    .
                    .
 :         ,              ,         .

----------


## Dracon

> .

  ,     2016  -  .......

----------


## Karen

> https://www.factroom.ru/wp-content/u...03-730x382.png   
> ,     2016  -  .......

         )))

----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## Dracon

> 2016

  , 2016 -  ! , , 2020  -   !

----------


## Jedi_Lee



----------

